# Another Newbie with OKJ Smoker



## snipermerc (May 22, 2017)

Hello to all :)

From Seattle WA, Living in Mesa AZ

Just picked up my first real smoker, an Oklahoma Joe Highland. Already started the mods, (rtv, lavalock gasket, 3" duct elbow, toggle locks) and will season it come Monday morning with a couple racks of ribs for dinner that night. :)

Rest of the mods will come later, planning on: 2x thermometers on lid closer to grill rack, diftuser plate, mesh charcoal grate box. (miss anything?)













18558925_10154523851496027_5886641982740531816_o.j



__ snipermerc
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard!

Looking forward to seeing that OK Joe in action!

Al


----------



## submariner (May 22, 2017)

Welcome and it sounds like you have the mods covered.  Smokin time!!!!


----------



## sauced (May 22, 2017)

Nope....you did them all. The plate is perhaps the best mod you can do.....evens the temp out.


----------



## snipermerc (May 22, 2017)

It is up and rolling!!! Seasoned it this morning, just added some more coals to keep it going. Got 3 racks of ribs on, little apple wood added to the firebox.

I did a temporary fix for the diffuser plate. Wrapped two grill racks in tin foil, one is at 45' propped up over the firebox opening, second one laying down in front of it. Saw a guy do this on another forum (or maybe it was here) and was within 5' end to end for temps so for now the elcheapo version wins out. Even got the racks at Walmart on closeout for $4 ;) I'll get a pic of that mod up in a bit.

I wanted to do pecan shells like The Salt Lick does down in Texas, but couldn't find any while out roaming around today. I'm using The Salt Lick rub, medium coat, also added a pan with water and olive oil to act as a heatsink near the firebox opening.













18671286_10154525920176027_7034215157177668122_n.j



__ snipermerc
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## snipermerc (May 22, 2017)

Here's the temporary diffuser mod. 2 grill racks covered in tinfoil. $4 ;)













18670807_10154525981576027_1520277250530314918_n.j



__ snipermerc
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## snipermerc (May 22, 2017)

Yeesh, took an hour and 15 minutes to get it to 225. shut down the air inlet to 20% and the chimney to 20% (roughly) lets see how the temp goes after a bit.

BTW the fire wool gasket I used is same thickness that was recommended and so far doesn't completely seal the chamber :( I have the toggle locks, just haven't put them on yet. The lip on the smoke chamber is a bit bend out of shape, so is the lid, may wind up having to add a second layer with the toggles to get it to completely seal. Will update on that after the toggle clamps are installed.

Edit: Guess I'll also head to home depot tomorrow for the diamond mesh to make the proper charcoal cage and put the toggle clamps on. Oh and the coal chamber didn't seal very well either.


----------



## hardcookin (May 22, 2017)

The more you cook on your offset the less it will leak.
Enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## snipermerc (May 22, 2017)

I am having a hell of a time getting anything above 225 tempurature, even after throwing on a new batch of red hot coals, its running wide open.

Just wondering if I should clean out whats in there now and start with a brand new batch of coals..


----------



## hardcookin (May 22, 2017)

I don't really care for the elbow. I think it restricts airflow, but that is just my opinion.
Make sure your fire grate has about a 3" airspace below it. So the fire can get some air.


----------



## snipermerc (May 23, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I don't really care for the elbow. I think it restricts airflow, but that is just my opinion.
> Make sure your fire grate has about a 3" airspace below it. So the fire can get some air.


I think that may have been part of the problem, air gap wasn't large enough.

6.5 hours of smoking, nice bark on them but they aren't falling apart like I normally make them. :( another 1/2 hour of twice saucing and they are coming out (another 5 minutes)

Wonder if I can get them softer by wrapping in tinfoil and just throw em in the oven for a while. PFFT I dunnno













18581750_10154526596916027_4051290071390929710_n.j



__ snipermerc
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## snipermerc (May 23, 2017)

All I can say about this batch is @#*&$(@#*$

Attempting to salvage them by wrapping in tinfoil with some water added and finishing them in the over at 400' for 30 minutes.


----------



## snipermerc (May 23, 2017)

Well, the 400' for 30 min didn't work on 2x half racks however did a bit more searching and found out that people have been finishing their ribs at 250 in the oven. Tried it 250 for 2 hours, CAME OUT TONS BETTER.

So, looks like I may be able to salvage the two full racks I have left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 they are in the oven now. (phew)


----------

